

Synaptor Launches Apps to Tackle Workplace Safety - xfitzyx
http://betakit.com/2012/03/16/synaptor-launches-apps-to-tackle-workplace-safety

======
MDSteve
Mobile devices create the opportunity for the modern workplace supervisor to
leave the shackles of the desktop computer and physically return to the
workplace - to perform that time-honoured role of a supervisor...to supervise!

